# Best Seat for Predator Hunting



## ebbs

I've been searching for along time to find the best seat pad/cushion for getting comfortable on the ground while making long stands. Not only that, but keeping my body away from earth contact is a way to stay warm longer on those super cold days.

Turkey hunting is where I first decided I need to find a better option. But I don't want to go drop $40 or $50 on a custom seat in a big box store. You guys have any ideas for something lying around or a DIY that could be used that won't lose it's shape or get compressed from my fat rear sitting on it the first few times?


----------



## Mattuk

ebbs how about a padded boat cushion? or one of those inflatable camping pillows?

http://www.daiwaspor...eat-box-cushion

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kent-Sporting-Goods-White-Boat-Seat-Cushion-8078-02-/270617145555?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item3f0209f0d3#ht_1860wt_821


----------



## showmeyote

I have a HS. Strut seat, i like it, i just like my Sly Dog pack and seat, so i really dont us it anymore.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I use a basic turkey seat with the backrest that is attached to the seat with adjustable straps. I feel like I can get good and comfy with that setup, and my back isn't killing me when I get up.


----------



## youngdon

I have a small self inflating seat,,,, It ain't great, but it keeps my butt dry and it weighs about nothing.


----------



## Antlerz22

I use the hs strut myself with a cushion i tote in as well, Im open to more portable, off the ground a bit more and as mentioned comfortable. Ive looked high and low--as a matter of fact tomorrow im going here and will report back tomorrow evening for my honest opinion! http://www.nifftseat.com/index.html


----------



## El Gato Loco

Antlerz22 said:


> I use the hs strut myself with a cushion i tote in as well, Im open to more portable, off the ground a bit more and as mentioned comfortable. Ive looked high and low--as a matter of fact tomorrow im going here and will report back tomorrow evening for my honest opinion! http://www.nifftseat.com/index.html


I've gotta have a back rest for predator hunting out here. I am not in the midwest anymore where I had the comfort of an oak tree to lean against. Scrub brush is all we have when hunting the plains and back support is a must. Otherwise, i'd say that looks like a pretty nice seat! Keep us posted.


----------



## singlesix

The stadium seats they sell at walmart for 16 dollars is the best hands down. You can adjust the back rest, its small, and cheap. Iv had mine for about a year now and it stays in the back of the truck , still holding up to.


----------



## Antlerz22

singlesix said:


> The stadium seats they sell at walmart for 16 dollars is the best hands down. You can adjust the back rest, its small, and cheap. Iv had mine for about a year now and it stays in the back of the truck , still holding up to.


----------



## youngdon

http://www.walmart.c...ion&_tt=stadium seat

Try this link. The $25 dollar one looks good enough and lighter.


----------



## Mattuk

There are some good seats there Don, I fancy one for some of my highseats!


----------



## On a call

I forget which eppisode, but Red Green made a seat to die for.

Kinda bulky though.

He mounted a recliner on the back of a ATC, complete with a cooler, umbrella and had storage in the arms.

Just drive it to your favorite huntin spot, find a good shade tree and set up.


----------



## On a call

ps..His cousin Hooter gave it to him, apparently Hooters wife did not like it....it was kinda loud, hunter orange. So he painted it green. After his first trip he realized the paint needs to be water proof.

So back to possum lodge they went.


----------



## showmeyote

http://www.predatorquest.com/web/page3/page11/
I didnt know Les Johnson picked up these products. I have the pack with the cushion, but wish i had the seat with the back. Kinda expensive. but so is back surgery.


----------



## Mattuk

I like the easy chair!


----------



## ebbs

Good discussion guys. I like thinking outside the box like we don't necessarily have to have something made by a hunting company or specifically for hunting if it serves our purpose. Seems like we often feel like something isn't an option if it doesn't have a name like PRIMOS on it with a camo finish.


----------



## El Gato Loco

ebbs said:


> Good discussion guys. I like thinking outside the box like we don't necessarily have to have something made by a hunting company or specifically for hunting if it serves our purpose. Seems like we often feel like something isn't an option if it doesn't have a name like PRIMOS on it with a camo finish.


Lean against a tree then?


----------



## Mattuk

Chris Miller said:


> Lean against a tree then?


----------



## knapper

Why did I not think of that?


----------



## bar-d

5 gallon bucket. When I move, it doubles as a tote.


----------



## singlesix

If i do not use the stadium seat with a back rest my legs will fall asleep and i cant get up and walk. I went coyote calling yesterday with a friend from work, and i shared my seat with him. He said he wont be hunting without one again. He had a little mat that you sit on , it was very uncomfortable. By the way not one called in they kicked our @!!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

On a call said:


> ps..His cousin Hooter gave it to him, apparently Hooters wife did not like it....it was kinda loud, hunter orange. So he painted it green. After his first trip he realized the paint needs to be water proof.
> 
> So back to possum lodge they went.


Hahahaha WTF are you talking about!?!?!?!?!? Hahahaha... I have to see those!


----------



## "JJ"

When my daughters were small cheerleaders they had a small folding camp chair that sits about 9" off the ground. It keps my legs from falling asleep and with the cushion that wraps around it when closed to double as a carry sling it is pretty comfy! Of course the blue and yellow team colors didn't fly so a child's small camo t-shirt serves as a nice seat cover! DIY all the way!


----------



## youngdon

Nice job on the camo chair JJ. I've seen the low sitting chairs and they look pretty comfy. I've also used a five gallon bucket, but at times I can't make it low enough, I put a swivel on the lid and a piece of plastic so I could turn around easy. Chris's seat with the adjustable straps sounds like a good fit to me.

Red Green whom Oac is talking about has a TV show on PBS here. He is a ******** ******* who is always making something out of something else and it usually is held together by duct tape. "Remember if the women don't find you handsome they should at least find you handy" and his possum lodge oath " I'm a man... but I can change... if I have to...I guess"

Keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## CO204yoter

and red is a canadien to boot and they seem to take ******* to the next level just go to bc and look what they do to daihatsu micro vans


----------



## El Gato Loco

Went to Hellmart tonight and totally forgot to look at the stadium seats. I was looking to compare them to the turkey seat i have. Those straps have to be pretty decent to support a 220lb dude.


----------



## singlesix

Chris Miller said:


> Went to Hellmart tonight and totally forgot to look at the stadium seats. I was looking to compare them to the turkey seat i have. Those straps have to be pretty decent to support a 220lb dude.


Our walmart in portales is sold out of them. Iv had mine for awhile and it gets no special treatment. It stays in the back of the truck in the baking sun and is still holding up. I weigh about 220 (pure muscle ofcourse) and the straps have not broke yet. The ones they showed in the pics earlier are not the ones i have seeen at walmart. so maybe only certain walmarts carry the one i have.


----------



## HowlinRed

I like a vest myself, like one the I use while turkey hunting. Fox pro has come out with a new predator vest that looks very cool. A little pricy though, but it looks well made and could be a nice gift. Lots of pockets that look like they are in the right places.


----------



## Mattuk

Hey Tony good to see you back!


----------



## HowlinRed

Good to be back. Finally got some free time to get behind this computer. Have a few stories to tell in the near future so y'all will be hearing from me again.


----------



## HowlinRed

One story will be in the hunting with dogs section.


----------



## Mattuk

HowlinRed said:


> Good to be back. Finally got some free time to get behind this computer. Have a few stories to tell in the near future so y'all will be hearing from me again.


Oooh like the sound of that!


----------



## poe

I have often thought about taking something to sit on but I dont like to carry any more than I have to so I usually just suck it up.Plus I dress really warm so I can sit in the snow all day and Im good.


----------



## youngdon

Hey poe, Good to see you back as well.


----------



## poe

yeah its been awhile. Havent been out after to many dogs latley just been out poking around for Mulies with my bow. I can't wait for the snow to fly and get out after dogs though


----------



## youngdon

I hear you there, I'm not gonna get snow down here in the valley but some cooler weather would be nice.


----------



## poe

yeah we usually get a fair bit of snow. The biggest down side is it makes it pretty tough to get very far off the main roads.


----------



## ReidRH

Sportsmen's Guide has a Seat with adjustable Straps on the back support and the thicker seat cushion is shaped in a Wedge for comfort that is reasonably priced.


----------



## youngdon

Richard ?? Is that you ? Are you back ?


----------



## youngdon

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=471489


----------



## bar-d

I am going to pick up one of these next month when I go to the WRCA rodeo in Ft. Worth.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Seclusion-3D174-Gobbler-Lounger/714391.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch%2F%3FN%3D%26No%3D20%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dhunting%2Bseat%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26WTz_st%3D%26WTz_stype%3DSP%26form_state%3DsearchForm%26search%3Dhunting%2Bseat%26searchTypeByFilter%3DAllProducts%26x%3D0%26y%3D0&Ntt=hunting+seat&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## ReidRH

YD just Fighting it this Morning Not a lot going on here today, I have been cutting firewood this morning trying to get motivated for the next seven Days of on the J. O. B. ( Just Over Broke) LOL


----------



## ReidRH

I Like the Chair Bar D, I may just have to get me one of those myself. I recently picked up Four 3x6 ft Galvanized steel Buildings from the company I work for Very Reasonably priced for Shooting houses Hopefully I Will Be able to get them in the Woods this fall. Probably will have office chairs in those.


----------



## bar-d

Good choice. I replaced the old school chairs and folding chairs in my blinds last year with swivel office chairs. Makes a huge difference in comfort. I am going to use the Cabela's chair along with my Ghillie suit for walk in setups.


----------



## ReidRH

I made the mistake of using my Ghillie, two Guys almost stepped on my feet ruined a perfectly good hunt when one looked and saw my gun barrel about 2ft from them! They both Squealed Like Girls! Decided it was safer to stay still and not move and try to let them walk by me! Not sure I will be using the Ghillie here anymore was Really worried about getting shot there for a bit!


----------



## youngdon

What no you tube video ? I bet they would have gone for a reenactment !


----------



## bgfireguy

I bought this one from cabelas. Its a bit pricey but its great. The seat is thick, the straps allow me to lean back, and all the storage is nice. Thinking about buying the one from Les Johnson simply cause its a backpack but has a seat built in.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Speedy-Yote-Seat/1134520.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dyote%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=yote&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## best defense

I know they're probably only avaliable in the summer, but one of those ground level beach chairs sounds like it would work pretty well. They keep your butt off the ground by only a few inches, they have a back rest, and they fold up almost flat so you could hang it on your back pack. I have been looking for one, but have not seen one lately.


----------



## Live2Hunt

My son has a low profile chair with a back that folds, sits only a few inches off the ground. It works great! I'll see if I can find a picture somewhere.


----------



## DogGone1324

wal mart self inflatable hunting pad... best 9 bucks i ever spent...


----------



## youngdon

I've used one of those for quite a few years until a few weeks ago when I bought a fold up chair from Wally world... I figured i better get something else...cause i hear Canucks don't like sitting in cactus....


----------



## knapper

I end up sitting on the ground and getting a cold wet butt. I need to get something to set on.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> I've used one of those for quite a few years until a few weeks ago when I bought a fold up chair from Wally world... I figured i better get something else...cause i hear Canucks don't like sitting in cactus....


 The Santa suit is padded.


----------



## bones44

Hey Rick, you thinking about migrating this year ? LOL


----------



## ReidRH

I got so many different ones I usually say the heck with it and just sit on a Cushion I have had for years anymore! But the Older I get the Longer it takes me to get up off the Ground. I have chairs, Stools, treeseats and Several different types of cushions and Still havent found the one I cant live without! Sooner or Later I will find what my lil ole Skinny Butt will be comfortable on.

I was in Bass Pro Yesterday they have Several New Cushions from the Major Brand names, OMG you would not believe what they are asking for those Cushions Some of them were almost a hundred Dollars! Mind you this is not a chair just a camo cushion with a stadium type back on it! I Could NOT Believe the prices on those things!


----------



## bgfireguy

Price gouging at its best what you think.


----------



## ReidRH

Yeah that's what I thought! They Know We Gonna Sit Down and Just Trying to make a ton of money on camo material and foam rubber!!!!

The Sad Part of it is Some Dummy will walk by and Say "Aw man this is Brand X it has to be the Best!!" and then Buy the Stupid Thing!!


----------



## doubleaught

Check out cabelas "gobbler lounger" I use it all the time for hunting yotes. Sits great and keeps you about 4 inches off the ground and able to use your knee for a gun rest.


----------



## ReidRH

The Gobbler Lounger is No Longer Available


----------



## HowlinRed

I have been testing the new furtaker vest by foxpro and have found to like it very much.

The seat on this thing is awesome. Very thick and comfortable. Like I stated before, I am a vest guy due to where I hunt. I do a good amount of walking in the mountains and like the vest idea. Can carry everything I need in a "get to now" package and just drop the seat when I set up.

But there is always a tree there to set up on as well.


----------



## imnohero

I have a old one like this, it is a sweet little seat too. The new one has more padding where it is needed. And it comes with a over shoulder sling, not a little handle like some brands. Its well worth the price too.

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=444609&pdesc=Northeast_Products_Therm_Seat_Wedge_Supreme_Self_Supporting_Chair&aID=503I9&merchID=4006


----------

